# Tempestade Tropical CHANTAL (Atlântico 2013 #AL03)



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jul 2013 às 18:29)

Chantal mantém ventos sustentados em 75 km/h e deve se intensificar antes de fazer landfall na Ilha de São Domingos (República Dominicana e  Haiti). As chances de se tornar um furacão nas próximas 48 horas e de 32%. Avisos e alertas de tempestade tropical estão em vigor para Barbados, Santa Lúcia, Dominica, São Vicente e Granadinas, Guadalupe, Porto Rico e  Martinica. De acordo com os modelos, Chantal deve se enfraquecer depois de passar pela Ilha de São Domingos e volta a se intensificar antes de fazer landfall na Flórida. Os modelos ainda mostram que depois de fazer landfall na Flórida, Chantal vai para o Golfo do México.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Jul 2013 às 22:13)

Apesar de ser uma tempestade muito feia nas imagens de satélite, Chantal segue se fortalecendo e mantém ventos sustentados em 104 km/h. As previsões indicam que pode se intensificar mais um pouco, antes de fazer landfall na Ilha de São Domingos. Modelos mostram a tempestade sobrevivendo a passagem sobre as Ilha São Domingos. Caso isso ocorra a tempestade pode ameaçar a Flórida, Geórgia e Carolina do Sul. Avisos e alertas de tempestade tropical estão em vigor para Porto Rico, Bahamas, Haiti e República Dominicana. Um aviso de furacão está em vigor para a República Dominicana.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jul 2013 às 20:13)

Chantal está desde ontem afetando a Ilha de São Domingos. A tempestade se enfraqueceu e os modelos agora não mostram a tempestade se intensificando novamente enquanto segue em direção a Flórida. Os modelos também mudaram sua trajetória e agora mostram a tempestade afetando Cuba.
Chantal pode ser rebaixado para depressão tropical ainda hoje.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jul 2013 às 21:46)

Chantal se torna apenas uma onda tropical, porém ainda existe uma pequena probabilidade de voltar a ser um ciclone tropical nos próximos dias. Uma morte foi confirmada no Haiti.


----------

